# Cancellation of PR



## dragon99

Hi,

I'm planning to cancel my Singapore PR and would like to know how exactly the process begins i.e., I know that we need to report to ICA, then CPF then IRAS, etc. I need to clarify when exactly should I approach ICA, before I give notice period to my employer or after completion of notice period and then proceed to ICA, because I understand once I approach ICA for PR cancellation , they will just cancel my PR and give me social visit visa. So by right while holding SVP I cannot be working in Singapore right?

Please let me know...thanks & Happy new year!


----------



## simonsays

when you applied for PR, and took it, you had to sign a lot of forms, remember ?? You should start off at the ICA site on that first .. and my 2 cents - don't listen to 3rd party advice: PR is issued by ICA, and with the express commitment from the applicant that they will not cancel it without due reason - so start on that angle.

As for the what came first, I am just wondering why you want to terminate your PR ? Just a curious question: as you need that to cancelled before asking IRAS to compute your Tax, and if you are lucky, for CPF to do an early release of the monies due to you ..

And what stops you from resigning and then applying for cancellation of the PR ? And from what I know and seen, SVP can be as short as 7 days, for those on cancelled PR  

And do find your PR approval forms, and start reading the terms and conditions of the PR and you will find what you need there - And ICA is your best source of info .. 

Cheers


----------



## dragon99

thanks for reply.


----------

